# USB Generic Hub - unknown device



## dremond1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi all,

So, back in Feburary, I had found an old digital camera with an A440 Photosmart color photo printer lying around and wanted to see if I could attach the photo printer via USB cable to my computer and print pictures with it. After trying to download the drivers for the printer I realized that the printer wouldn't work on my Windows 7 64-bit os. So I thought "oh well" and disconnected the printer and went about my business. Several hours later my computer started making the notification sounds that are played whenever a device is connected/disconnected via one of the USB ports. It was also playing havoc with my keyboard and mouse, both of which are connected via USB. I was also getting a notification in the lower right corner of my desktop saying that "USB Device not recognized - One of the devices connected has malfunctioned and not running properly blah blah blah click here to fix the problem." Upon opening up the dialogue box I am shown that, under Generic USB Hub, there is an unknown device listed. Upon going into Device Manager and looking under the USB controllers there is an unknown device that appears and suddenly disappears. When I happen to catch it before it disappears it will not let me reload drivers and gives me a notice that I cannot disable/uninstall the device because it is not connected. It went away for about two months and now it has gotten so bad that it is constantly trying to reconnect and disconnect every two seconds. I have not found a fix and right now the only way I can stop it is to disable the Generic USB Hub that it is found under... Any help or ideas would be appreciated. I'm just a normal guy, so please try to keep things in lay terms...no fancy computer talk. 

Ps- I've already tried disabling the device while the printer was hooked up, uninstalled it from devices and printers, tried reloading USB drivers...I can't think of what else to do...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The problem would be any currently connected device or a USB controller. 

Disconnect all unused USB devices. If all that is left is the mouse/keyboard, try a different mouse and keyboard (one at a time). If the problem continues after that, try updating/reinstalling the motherboard/USB drivers.


----------



## dremond1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Dogg. Unfortunately, I've already tried that. I've had everything disconnected from all the USB ports and the computer will still freak out. I've already tried uninstalling/reinstalling the drivers for pretty much every bit of hardware I have in there, with the exception of the motherboard. I wasn't aware that you could do that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it still occurs with no USB devices connected, then it sounds like a faulty USB controller.

As a work around, you could disable the USB controllers in the BIOS (preferable) or within Device Manager (last resort), and install an addon USB controller card.

And yes, drivers are needed for the various parts of the motherboard.


----------

